
Ask HN: Are Australian Encryption Laws Affecting Employees Already? - gitgud
Mentioned in a [1] previous post, some people are worried about employment opportunities for Australians, based on these restrictive new encryption laws. Has anyone encountered trouble as an Australian or working in Australia?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19507211
======
ColinWright
By some readings of the legislation, if it is affecting employees they're not
allowed to tell you.

